
NerdNearby: See all the social stuff (instagram, 4sq, etc) going on near you - davidbalbert
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/22/nerdnearby-foursquare-instagram-and-twitter-with-a-dash-of-color/
======
zdw
Interesting. If you live somewhere boring (where all you get is a bunch of
drunk college kid photos), this firefox extension will let you specify any
location:

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/geolocater/>

(wasn't able to find similar for Chrome/Safari)

~~~
simcop2387
You can also do the same for some other browsers.
[http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/disable-fake-location-
firefox-i...](http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/disable-fake-location-firefox-
internet-explorer-chrome/) explains how.

I've had mine set to area 51 for a long time now.

